# Slow Leak In 150 Gallon Pygo Tank



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've recently discovered a slow leak in my theater room wall embedded tank.









Looks like it's coming from a bottom seam where the narrow wall meets the bottom.
I've never had to deal with this before, and would like some tips.

I figure I'll have to relocate the fish, drain the tank, move the sand away from the affected area, dry it well, silicone it, let that cure, then refill the tank and reintroduce the fish.

MAJOR HASSLE!

If anybody knows a quicker, better way, please help!









Thanks in advance,
P-Man


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> I've recently discovered a slow leak in my theater room wall embedded tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will have to remove all sand, clean thoroughly, take a razor blade, remove ALL silicone on affected side (this is the most import part) , if you do not get all the old silicone off, new silicone will not adhere to the tank therefore the same problem. Honestly, I would just buy a new 150G and save yourself alot of hassle.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn!

Well, I'm glad you told me that though... otherwise I would have gone through all that bullshit and probably ended up leaking worse than it is now.
That would have REALLY sucked!









Well, I've gotta decide now if I'm gonna do that or simply drain the tank and turn it into a poison dart frog setup... I've always wanted one of those.
(I would put my pygos into another tank if I do that...)

Hmm... got a decision to make quickly.

ksls... thanks a million for the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

if you have the money then buy a new tank, if not, reseal it, its a pain but you have to do it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

All the money invested into said room=Buy a new tank.....No need to ruin the work just completed....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Worst part is draining tank n moving fish. Resealing isn't that hard. Drain, remove sand, inspect all seams, razor old silicone off, clean areas with solvent, razor again, clean again, & reseal. Let it dry at least 24hours n set it back up. A 150gal frog setup would be insane though! 150gal you could easily house 20-30 poison frogs.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice!

I'm looking for a good deal on a tank right now...
If I can't find something maybe I'll put a snake in there.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Put a green basilik pair in there.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

...if the aquarium was old and the leak is due to deterioration over time, then go for a new one - however, if it was a newer aquarium and the stand it was on is out of level, then buying a new aquarium is only going to repeat the same situation...I've seen alot of aquariums leak due to an improper stand/not level - just sayin'!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> ...if the aquarium was old and the leak is due to deterioration over time, then go for a new one - however, if it was a newer aquarium and the stand it was on is out of level, then buying a new aquarium is only going to repeat the same situation...I've seen alot of aquariums leak due to an improper stand/not level - just sayin'!!


It's perfectly level.
I appreciate it though!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont know how far away from me you are but I would buy it off of ya?? lol I'm wanting a extra tank to try some DIY background and other stuff on.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

You guys are about 40hrs away from one another. P-man is in Oregon


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm a long way away man...

But if you make the drive out here, you can not only have it free of charge, but stay for dinner too!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't do it!!!! Pman will be expecting a 'lil somthin' somthin' after dinner....free my a$$!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn straight!

If I'm forkin' out a dinner, I'm gonna get me some!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Shew that's a little far run for a leaky tank.. humm free though?? I have a dog I can bring to fork over the payment of the non free tank lol.. dinner is mine though!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Got a pic of the dog?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

one or two!! lol German Short Hair Pointer. Hunts birds with me every year, damn good at it too... i don't need him walking funny opening day of dove!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So now I'm wondering if it was a leak at all.

I noticed the dampness for about a week or two... to the point where it was warping the wood stand... but then a few days ago it abruptly stopped.
Not sure what to think at this point.

Anybody else ever have anything like this happen?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> So now I'm wondering if it was a leak at all.
> 
> I noticed the dampness for about a week or two... to the point where it was warping the wood stand... but then a few days ago it abruptly stopped.
> Not sure what to think at this point.
> ...


buy goats...Thats what a voodoo lady told me to do whenever unexplained crap happen


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Good idea... I'm on it!

Anybody talk to Cueball lately?
I'm sure I could get one from him...


----------

